# Sun dried tomatoes-now what



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I have a ton of tomatoes to dry. Once dry what is the best way to keep them? 
Can I freeze them or will they last in a jar on the counter?


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't have an answer for you but I'm getting ready to dehydrate some tomatoes for the first time, and I'm interested in the answers too.

Is it necessary to skin them first? I don't when I make sauce, but didn't know if it made a difference in the dehydrator.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Not necessary to skin them. I just slice mine in half and dehydrate. I store them in sealable plastic baggies. Works fine. Just make sure they're really dry, else they will get moldy.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I have dried them with skins for years. They have kept in canning jars for years. But I always dry to "crispy" stage and keep out of sun in a place with relatively stable air temps.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Will an oxygen absorber help keep them dry in jars?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

pamda said:


> Will an oxygen absorber help keep them dry in jars?


Yes -- good way to do it.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I slice mine 1/4 inch and dry 'til absolutely crisp. 

You can store in mason jars (I use Food Saver jar sealers & vacuum sealer to get all the air out I can - will last for years). 

Or you can vacuum seal in bags - will last for years.

Or you can use ziplock bags - make sure you get as much air out as you can. Oxygen absorbers will help, but not sure how long they will last in those.

If space is an issue, grind the dehydrated 'maters in a blender/coffee grinder/etc... and you'll have tomato powder. 1 part tomato powder to 1 part water = tomato paste. 1 part tomato powder to 2 parts water = sauce.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Wonder if I use the vacuum sealer if I could do them a bit leathery?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Probably would be ok as tomatoes are naturally acidic but I have always gone with the super-dry thing because of my fear of botulism. A few things that I have not dried crispy developed mold, which is a bad problem here. But since I have not done that with tomatoes, I really couldn't say.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Not all tomatoes are acid enough on their own to prevent botulism. But the botulism toxin only forms in an anaerobic environment -- which is why I don't vacuum-seal mine. 

I dry them to a leathery stage with no obvious moisture, throw them into sealable baggies that still have a bit of air in them along with an 02 absorber and store them in a cool, dark place. They do seem to last forever.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Raeven said:


> Not all tomatoes are acid enough on their own to prevent botulism. But the botulism toxin only forms in an anaerobic environment -- which is why I don't vacuum-seal mine.
> 
> I dry them to a leathery stage with no obvious moisture, throw them into sealable baggies that still have a bit of air in them along with an 02 absorber and store them in a cool, dark place. They do seem to last forever.


Adding the O2 absorber does the same thing as vacuum sealing. They remove the oxygen.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> Adding the O2 absorber does the same thing as vacuum sealing. They remove the oxygen.


My bad. I was referring to silica gel packets that absorb moisture, not oxygen. An important distinction, and thank you for pointing out my mistaken terminology!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Raeven said:


> My bad. I was referring to silica gel packets that absorb moisture, not oxygen. An important distinction, and thank you for pointing out my mistaken terminology!


Your welcome. Big difference between the two. Where do you find the silica packets?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's an outlet:

Silica Gel Packets - SilicaGelPackets.com


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks. I'd like to put them in all my dehydrated stuff.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Raeven said:


> Here's an outlet:
> 
> Silica Gel Packets - SilicaGelPackets.com


But again, silica gel is to absorb moisture. Why not just dry them more in the first place?
I'm trying to think of any commercial product of soft dried fruit that has silica gel in it. The few things I have bought like prunes have not had these packets in them. 
I was also wondering why the semi-dried tomatoes anyway? For snacking out of the jar?


----------

